# I have searched Everywhere..



## FishBait4me (May 3, 2008)

And I am not able to identify this African Cichlid. :-? I purchased him in a mixed tank. Any help would be grateful. :fish: I apologize for the quality of my picture, though you get the idea. Thanks


----------



## nimboman (Jan 11, 2008)

Looks like Copadichromis borleyi


----------



## FishBait4me (May 3, 2008)

Thank you sir..  I noticed that you yourself also have two listed. Do they stay the same brown color in the body, or do they change their color as they get older? Thanks again


----------



## nimboman (Jan 11, 2008)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1009 :thumb:


----------



## FishBait4me (May 3, 2008)

SWEET..!!! They look awesome when they get bigger. Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Sorry but that guy does not look like any Copadichromis borleyi juveniles I have seen.
Again I have no idea what it is though.
I suspect it is as labeled a mixed African. Malawi yes, a pure Copadichromis, I think not.


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

24Tropheus said:


> Sorry but that guy does not look like any Copadichromis borleyi juveniles I have seen.
> Again I have no idea what it is though.
> I suspect it is as labeled a mixed African. Malawi yes, a pure Copadichromis, I think not.


I agree. The body is too lean for _C. borleyi_. Snout is too long as well.

Any chance at a larger and clearer shot?


----------



## FishBait4me (May 3, 2008)

These are the only pictures that I have that don't have too much glare/blurry...though it's not at the best angle. Hope this is a little better.


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

Profiles are better. That does have more of a _C. borleyi_ appearance, but it almost looks like a different fish than the first shot.


----------



## FishBait4me (May 3, 2008)

It is the same fish. The lighting in the tank makes it hard to get a decent picture. The two I just posted were taken when he was at the bottom of the tank further from the light.


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

Your last photos look a lot like my Kadango


----------

